# Loose Tenon Joinery - video



## johnwnixon (Nov 18, 2006)

I have put together a video that shows my method for doing loose tenon joinery by making matching mortises on the router table. I use a foot-activated motorized router lift to bring the bit up into the work. I control the movement of the wood from the top by a modified tenon jig.

Check out to video, I'd love to hear your feedback

http://www.eaglelakewoodworking.com/index.htm?toolStand.htm

Thanks,
John Nixon
www.EagleLakeWoodworking.com


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Towards the end you start to clean the glue squeeze out. If you only put the glue into the mortises and not on the tenons you will not have to do any glue cleanup. If you were making a fine piece of furniture and the glue squeezed out it may be difficult to get rid of all the excess glue and may show up in the stain. I still think it would be easier to make a real tenon on a tablesaw, especially since you have a tenon jig. Over all a nice video.


----------



## johnwnixon (Nov 18, 2006)

Leo G said:


> Towards the end you start to clean the glue squeeze out. If you only put the glue into the mortises and not on the tenons you will not have to do any glue cleanup. If you were making a fine piece of furniture and the glue squeezed out it may be difficult to get rid of all the excess glue and may show up in the stain. I still think it would be easier to make a real tenon on a tablesaw, especially since you have a tenon jig. Over all a nice video.


Thanks for checking out the video Leo. I guess if the worst I did wrong was some glue squeeze out then I'm doing okay.

As far as making an intregral tenon, I have this mortising operation down so efficiently that loose tenon joinery works out faster and easier.

Thanks,
John Nixon
www.eagleLakeWoodworking.com


----------



## formula462 (Dec 9, 2006)

John,that was a very good demo any novice could easily undestand your method. Loose joinery does have it's place,keep it up,Cody


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

26 minutes is a long video for today. is there a way you could distill it down? I know it is a sad thing that most people aren't going to take a half hour to watch it but it's the sad truth. 
I did try to watch some of it even though I knew I wouldn't spend that long watching the whole thing, but I couldn't get it to play.


----------



## johnwnixon (Nov 18, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> 26 minutes is a long video for today. is there a way you could distill it down? I know it is a sad thing that most people aren't going to take a half hour to watch it but it's the sad truth.
> I did try to watch some of it even though I knew I wouldn't spend that long watching the whole thing, but I couldn't get it to play.


I do have a short video (6 minutes or so) that shows the same technique, but with the first generation tenon jig modifications.

Here's a liink: http://www.eaglelakewoodworking.com/index.htm?loosetenonjoinery.htm

The 26 minute video was a complete project from start to finish and was meant to showcase the productivity and efficiency of the mortising setup (using the motorized router lift), and also give the novice some WW basics about stock prep and assembly. The project has 32 mortises that were cut (including setup and loading the next piece) in under 30 seconds each.

Broadband connections and sites like Google Video will make video viewing common place on the internet, and content will be expected to be longer as opposed to "clips" that we've been seeing for years.

Thanks for checking it out.

John Nixon
www.eagleLakeWoodworking.com


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I probably sounded to harsh. I should have agreed that there IS a place for full length videos but I think not as much for viewing for "surfers". those longer length videos do well when they are paid for I think more so than when they are free. i see nothing wrong with you trying to market your video. have you thought about that?


----------



## johnwnixon (Nov 18, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> I probably sounded to harsh. I should have agreed that there IS a place for full length videos but I think not as much for viewing for "surfers". those longer length videos do well when they are paid for I think more so than when they are free. i see nothing wrong with you trying to market your video. have you thought about that?


I didn't want to touch the pay subject before, for fear that I might be judged on whether someone thinks it was worth paying for. The whole reason I made the 26 minute video was to put it on Google video as a pay video. That was Google's premise when they launched Google Video was to allow people like me to set a price on their content.

Somewhere along the line, Google pulled the plug on that idea and only allows "production companies" to have pay content. A production company is an entity with 1000 hours of more of video available. Of course, I didn't find this out until after I made the video - because by all appearances on Google Video, you could still charge for it.

So that put an end to that notion.

My thought now is to make a video about how to construct the motorized router lift and sell it on DVD. Who knows if I'll get around to it though.

John


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I wasn't aware of the google fiasco but it certainly sounds like something they would pull. :thumbdown: 

Good luck with your productions. As big as the market is I think it stil has alot of upside potential. :icon_wink:


----------



## bob4814 (Dec 12, 2006)

John,
I watched the entire video. I had to pause a few times to set-up another glue-up I was doing, but I liked it. You had a lot of good info for rookies and some info for those of us who have not used the motorized router depth control. I've always used intregral tenons but I can see where this would be an option worth trying on smaller projects. I would need to set-up my router for horizontal work for most of my projects; ie 8 foot dining room tables. Good presentation, lighting and editing. As good as the ones we've all seen on the tube. The size of your shop gives it a serious touch of reality. Most of don't have huge empty floor space like Norm. Keep up the good work. You might consider sending it to the folks at DIY TV or HGTV. You could end up with your own show.:thumbsup:


----------



## dwwright (Jan 15, 2007)

John,

You did a really good job on the video. To help shorten the length, you might consider cutting out some parts that do not pertain to building the actual project. I felt I could fast forward through the glue squeeze out removal and sanding. If I was wanting to build the project based on the title, I'd also expect to be able to do so using the tools I have (have a cnc table...so your safe here). I was intrigued by the router lift and would like to see more of it. The video would make a nice how-to for those that have built your lift. Are you planning to sell the lift as a how-to or will you provide either a basic or complete parts kit? 

As far as the video, another thing that you might try (if your video equipment allows it) is a wireless mic. I've noticed on most of the home shows that they use these and they seem to cut out the room echo. There were a few times that I had to rewind and turn up the volume to catch what you were saying.

Overall, you did a great job and hope to see more in the future.


----------



## johnwnixon (Nov 18, 2006)

dwwright said:


> John,
> 
> You did a really good job on the video. To help shorten the length, you might consider cutting out some parts that do not pertain to building the actual project. I felt I could fast forward through the glue squeeze out removal and sanding. If I was wanting to build the project based on the title, I'd also expect to be able to do so using the tools I have (have a cnc table...so your safe here). I was intrigued by the router lift and would like to see more of it. The video would make a nice how-to for those that have built your lift. Are you planning to sell the lift as a how-to or will you provide either a basic or complete parts kit?
> 
> ...


Thanks for checking it out, and I appreciate your critique. There's a 5 minute video on my site that is more about the motorized lift and tenon jig. The tenon jig in the tool stand video has the wider face and stop blocks for repeatible setups. The 5 minute video shows the original setup that did not have this addition.

I've received similar feedback about the sound quality of the video. I do have a wireless lapel mic that I'll be trying in future videos. Hopefully I'll have a big improvement in the sound by using that.

As far as marketing the lift, I think I may put out a DVD on how to construct it. With so many routers out there, I may have a hard time making kits to suit a large enough audience. I've thought long and hard about how to make money on this idea. I really think the motorized router lift is a great idea and it has change what I can do with (and how I go about using) my router table. 

Thanks again for checking out the video.

Regards
John Nixon
www.eagleLakeWoodworking.com


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

John - I like the length of the video - for a beginner - we need all the information that it takes to build an item. You did a great job and I am looking forward to seeing more of your videos.
Thanks


----------



## johnwnixon (Nov 18, 2006)

LarrySch said:


> John - I like the length of the video - for a beginner - we need all the information that it takes to build an item. You did a great job and I am looking forward to seeing more of your videos.
> Thanks


Thanks Larry, I appreciate your feedback. I've learned a lot about editing and voice over narration since I made this video. I'm always trying to make things better.

I have the footage for 5 new project videos that I filmed at the end of 2007. Hopefully I can get them edited and released soon.

Here's a sneak preview of what's to come:
1.) Flag and Certificate Display Case








2.) Stickley Hall Mirror #68








3.) Stickley Tabouret #603








4.) Triple Picture Frame from WOOD magazine








5.) Poster Size Picture Framing:








6.) Found some curly maple in the firewood pile:

























Hopefully, you'll like the new stuff and hopefully I can get it to you soon!

Thanks again,
John Nixon


----------



## gtobeech (Dec 15, 2007)

Watched your video along with some of the others on your site. Excellent job on the videos and you have a really good site. Your work looks really great. Thanks for the information.


----------

